# معادن تطرح 462,500,000 سهما للأكتتاب فى اكبر شركة تعدين فى السعودية



## alshangiti (2 يوليو 2008)

تطرح معادن حاليا (462,500,000) سهماً للاكتتاب العام الأولي والتي تمثل (50%) من أسهم الشركة. ويبلغ سعر السهم الواحد (20) ريال حيث أن إجمالي الطرح العام الأولي يبلغ 9.250.000.000 ريال سعودي. 
وسيكون الاكتتاب متاح للمواطنين السعوديين كما هو موضح في نشرة الإصدار الخاصة بالشركة. وسيخصص 27% من الأسهم المطروحة للمؤسسات المكتتبة، فيما تم تخصيص 5% من الأسهم المطروحة للمؤسسة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية (GOSI) و5% من الأسهم المطروحة للمؤسسة العامة للتقاعد (PPA) 

نشرة الإصدار الخاصة بالشركة 
تعتبر نشرة الإصدار المرجع الأساس للاكتتاب ، وبالإمكان الحصول عليها من البنوك المستلمة، كما هو موضح أدناه. أو يمكن تحميلها على ملف بي دي أف من خلال الضغط على رابط نشرة الإصدار ( ملف 4.8 ميغا بيت ) 
وستصدر نشرة الإصدار موجزة وتكون متوفرة قريبا. 
البنوك 
المستشار المالي ومدير سجل الاكتتاب جي بي مورجان. 
سامبا كابيتال مدير الاكتتاب و مغطي الاكتتاب الرئيسي. 
البنوك الأخرى المستقبلة:




سامبا



بنك البلاد



البنك السعودي الفرنسي



البنك الأهلي التجاري



بنك الرياض



البنك العربي الوطني



بنك ساب



البنك السعودي الهولندي



بنك الراجحي



بنك الجزيرة



بنك الاستثمار السعودي 
التواريخ الرئيسية 
12 مايو - هيئة السوق المالية تعلن الطرح العام الأولي لاكتتاب معادن
21 يونيو - إطلاق الطرح العام الأولي - فتح باب الاكتتاب للمؤسسات المكتتبة
25 يونيو - إغلاق باب الاكتتاب للمؤسسات المكتتبة 
5 يوليو - فتح باب الاكتتاب للمستثمرين الأفراد
14 يوليو - إغلاق باب الاكتتاب للمستثمرين الأفراد
19 يوليو وما بعد – التسوية ورد الفائض كيف أستطيع شراء الأسهم؟ 
إذا كنت مهتم بشراء أسهم معادن بإمكانك أن تتصل بأحد البنوك المستقبلة المدرجة أعلاه. ولا يمكنك الاكتتاب بالطرح العام الأولي مباشرة من معادن.


----------



## مهندس رعبوب (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## طارق البخاري (3 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

مشكور يا أستاذنا على هذه المتابعات الرائعة للسوق


----------

